# Left side engine cover removal



## jcutter (Apr 22, 2012)

Working on a 05 brute 750 and was wondering how to get the big bolt off that is right behind the pull start. Thanks for any help


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Just put an impact on it. Should come right off. Its regular threads also. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## jcutter (Apr 22, 2012)

I already drained all the oil out of the motor. Do I need to be worried about that turning over the motor and messing anything up internally


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you should have enough residual oil to lube it ,an it will be turning under a no load condition


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap wnt hurt a thing and plus with a good impact the motor probably won't even turn before the bolt breaks loose

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Could you hold the primary clutch with something? That bolt is on the opposite end of the crank, right? Just spit balling, cause everybody doesn't have an air compressor and an impact. Lol

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea if you've got a buddy over and he can get a good grip on it with his hands he should be able to hold the primary while u break it loose. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## jcutter (Apr 22, 2012)

Is there any chance that that bolt is reverse threaded because I can't get it off with an impact or any of the ways mentioned


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

it will come off you need a good impact and with good pressure


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Use the shortest air line you can. And the biggest. For example, 3/8" line is better than 1/4". Kawie probably put loctite on that bolt at the factory.

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## jcutter (Apr 22, 2012)

Got the cup shaped piece off but now I can't figure out how to get the collar off right below it. Anybody know how? Is it threaded on or is it pressed in there


----------

